# setting up xerox problem



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Replaced an aging dual 1.25 ghz G4 at work with a new base model mac mini for our reception computer. I transfered everything via migration assistant. I knew I would need to setup the printers again as she was running Tiger and Xerox had driver updates for Snow Leopard. Anyways, I have run into a problem getting the printer going. I have the latest ppd and ran the updater and installed. Normally I would go to printers, add printer, then windows then click work group:










Now normally I would see both our xerox printers here, our X12 and DC260. They dont show up, infact they dont show up on any computer now I try this on. Nothing has changed here network wise. Everything is updated to latest updates. What am I missing here?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

What happens if you click IP, or enter the IP address of the specific printer(s)?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't add printers via the Windows page; that's primarily for Windows print servers, and I've seen it cause issues with Xerox printers.

You should be adding a printer either by IPP or LPD with a manual IP, or with Bonjour from the Default tab.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

John Clay said:


> Don't add printers via the Windows page; that's primarily for Windows print servers, and I've seen it cause issues with Xerox printers.
> 
> You should be adding a printer either by IPP or LPD with a manual IP, or with Bonjour from the Default tab.


I will try it this way, just have always done it the other way with no issue. Whats the difference between IPP and LPD? I have not set up a printer this way so not sure about it all. I have the IP address for the printer, is there one that is preferred?

**edit**

I did a test LPD on my MBP and it worked fine, I still get a problem on the mac mini, I think there is a driver problem. Anyone know how to easily just delete anything associated with the xerox printer drivers so I can just start from scratch?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I will try it this way, just have always done it the other way with no issue. Whats the difference between IPP and LPD? I have not set up a printer this way so not sure about it all. I have the IP address for the printer, is there one that is preferred?
> 
> **edit**
> 
> I did a test LPD on my MBP and it worked fine, I still get a problem on the mac mini, I think there is a driver problem. Anyone know how to easily just delete anything associated with the xerox printer drivers so I can just start from scratch?


IPP and LPD are just different connection methods. Some printers work better with one than another, but Xerox tends to work well with both.

What's the issue with the mini? Can you manually select the right driver when adding via IPP or LPD?

Reinstalling the driver should overwrite the original files. Also make sure it's the latest driver available for your version of OS X.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

John Clay said:


> IPP and LPD are just different connection methods. Some printers work better with one than another, but Xerox tends to work well with both.
> 
> What's the issue with the mini? Can you manually select the right driver when adding via IPP or LPD?
> 
> Reinstalling the driver should overwrite the original files. Also make sure it's the latest driver available for your version of OS X.


I do manually select the ps driver, which works on every other computer I have in the office. This is the error I get









I did the updates and downloaded the latest stuff from xerox.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Apple's kb article lists the various models and software versions as well as some trouble shooting links if that helps:
Mac OS X v10.6: Printer and scanner software
Mac OS X v10.6: Printer and scanner software


----------

